

Swift Operators - ingve
http://nshipster.com/swift-operators/

======
matttthompson
Author of the article here. Let me know if you have any questions or feedback.

------
angersock
One bit of advice left out is very handy: define operators in terms of their
inverse.

For example, if I have a != and an == for comparing vectors (terrible,
terrible, I know, but it serves as a useful case study), I should only
implement one (probably ==), and define the other as simply !(==). This helps
make sure that bugfixes to one operator automatically apply to its complement.

